# The nickle plated sissy pistol in U.S. Marshals



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

Was it a Taurus Pt 908 or something else. I googled and that is the consenus but to me it looked like a S&W 6906 but I didn't have my glasses on.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

One of my favorite movies to clean my guns while watching. I have paused and zoomed on that gun a dozen times and my only conclusion is it is some model of Taurus but I am not sure which one. There are no markings to identify it by.


----------



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

*Sissy Pistol*

Hello.The pistol is a Taurus pt 945.Here is mine.navy


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

OLD NAVY said:


> Hello.The pistol is a Taurus pt 945.Here is mine.navy


LOL, thanks, now I can die happy:smt083. Did you recognize it on sight or did it take awhile?


----------

